# Configuracion SWITCH HP V1905 48



## DAILINRA (Jun 13, 2012)

Hola, necesito saber el IP en el que trabaja el Switch HP V1905, en el manual de usuario indica que es el siguiente para la configuracion 169.254.1.2, pero al utilizarlo no funciona entonces se supone que debe estar dentro de ese rango, entonces deseo saber si alguien sabe cual seria el IP adecuado? porque si no tendria que meter datos al azar


----------



## J2C (Jun 13, 2012)

Dailinra

Creo que deberías pedir a los Moderadores que cambien tu consulta al thread: *PC Hardware* donde seguro obtendras respuestas, este thread es más para Tv, Audio y Video. 


Por otra parte y si pruebas con DHCP como dice el *Manual de Usuario* en la imagen que adjunto de la página 15 de 135?.

​ 

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 13, 2012)

movido a : PC Hardware
08) No coloques tu pregunta en el primer lugar que te aparezca, busca un tema similar a lo que estas consultando
normas leer aqui 
y por aqui tambien ,para evitar desordenar el foro.
saludos de su majestad el rey julien ¡¡¡


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Jun 13, 2012)

Con un cable de red conectado al switch vas al simbolo de sistema y tecleas "ipconfig" y buscas la direccion que diga puerta de enlace predeterminada me parece que esa es la direccion que buscas ya que es diferente entre equipos comparala con los datos que tengas.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 13, 2012)

Es un switch administrable, no es un router asignando IPs.
Lo que si permite es re-configurar la IP por default por petición al server DHCP que exista en la red, pero sería un error ya que colocás la consola de configuración al alcance de todos, fijate el detalle que la IP asignada por el fabricante entra en el *segmento de dirección* (169.254.x.x) *autoasignabl*e cuando no hay un server del cual obtener una IP, se hace a proposito para despistar.

*ip address dhcp-alloc* sería lo que cambia la IP de fábrica a obtener una IP del servidor DHCP de la red.

1) setea la placa de red de un equipo (conectado al switch) en el rango 169.254.1.X  cualquier numero valido en el último, menos el 2
2) con un browser entra a la configuración.

.-


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Jun 13, 2012)

Gracias por la aclaracion.


----------



## nocta (Jun 14, 2012)

No tiene puerto serie para conectarte? Cambiás todo por telnet o putty y listo.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 14, 2012)

A ver.... estos  aparatitos.. un Switch administrable de 48 puertos, no trae puerto serie, tiene 48 entradas para hacer eso mismo.
.-


----------



## reanhec (Jun 13, 2013)

DAILINRA dijo:


> Hola, necesito saber el IP en el que trabaja el Switch HP V1905, en el manual de usuario indica que es el siguiente para la configuracion 169.254.1.2, pero al utilizarlo no funciona entonces se supone que debe estar dentro de ese rango, entonces deseo saber si alguien sabe cual seria el IP adecuado? porque si no tendria que meter datos al azar




en la parte inferior esta una etiqueta que contiene el numero de red ip solo configura un equipo en ese rango conectalo ylisto ya puedes accesar a tu switch.

saludos...





			
				reanhec dijo:
			
		

> en la parte inferior esta una etiqueta que contiene el numero de red ip solo configura un equipo en ese rango conectalo ylisto ya puedes accesar a tu switch.
> 
> saludos...



en mi caso es la ip 169.254.166.105 de hecho biene en la parte de atras del switch no abajo biene del lado opuesto al conector eléctrico


----------

